# 12v gadgets any bargains?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are looking for a 12v LCD tv with dvd slot and a small 12v microwave, have looked on towsure and roadpro, any other suggestions ?will be glad of any help, cavaqueen


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

*12 volt equipment*

yes , go to(www.boatshare.co.uk) i found this a good site.dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why would anyone want a TV on their microwave. Surely its much more fun to watch the food go round.... :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Why would anyone want a TV on their microwave. Surely its much more fun to watch the food go round.... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ... the way men watch washing machines ? :wink:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I know this has not got dvd but asda are selling 15 in lcd normal or widesreen tvs that work off 12v (with a bit of messing)for £169 and you can pick up a dvd that fits into your radio slot for £80 from mc tints at doncaster / hope this helps, maddie


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*12v gadgets*

Hi, thanks for your help, I am off to Asda to have a look, cheers Kerry


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Maddie, have you got any more info about the slot in DVD from MC tints at Doncaster? I have been looking around for one and the ones I have seen are well over £100, some on ebay for about £100 ish.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I bought a neat little LCD TV from Maplins on Friday and went MHoming down to Tewkesbury at the weekend got a good reception but not all channels, the site was fair for TV reception and I was very please with my purchase - you can watch from a max of about 4ft away I reckon - alas it does not have a microwave of DVD attachments but loads of channels available when I plugged in at home. You can download vouchers and get a few pound off as well.

www.maplin.co.uk - £149.99


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi peter mc tints do grapics-tinted windows & anything electical-super dooper hi-fis-speak to mick for tints & paul for dvd etc, 
01302 326398
they are at doncaster tell the tez's dad told you about them 
cheers terry (maddie)


----------



## 96950 (Dec 14, 2005)

Post content removed by Nuke: Contravenes advertising guidelines !!


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Craig you really are wasting your time. This must be the 3rd or 4th advert of yours I've seen.

No one on here will buy from you if you persist in trying to put your sneaky adverts in without paying for them. You're just not listening to the - so far - polite advice already given by others on here.

We are a friendly bunch and very loyal to our MHF site and you are way out of line. Why would anyone want to buy from you when you are advertising in this way - not exactly very professional is it? 

Do yourself a very big favour and speak to Nuke - Dave Burley about advertising properly.

Who knows, someone may actually buy something from you.

Maura


----------

